# oil change issues



## Ciri Dreisbach (Nov 10, 2019)

Does anyone know the size hexagon wrench to use to remove the oil plug from a toro power clear 721(38744) snow thrower?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Use a wrench, I Think it is 1/2 inch. :icon_whistling::icon_whistling:*


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> *Use a wrench, I Think it is 1/2 inch. :icon_whistling::icon_whistling:*


 Or a left handed spanner!:devil:


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

It is 10mm


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> *Use a wrench, I Think it is 1/2 inch. :icon_whistling::icon_whistling:*


1/2" really?? Have you been watching reruns of Time Tunnel again?


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Welcome to SBF, Ciri. I think it would be easier and cleaner to just remove the dip stick\oil fill cap and tilt the machine back.


----------



## rccrfan1 (Nov 15, 2019)

Or use a vacuum/suction fluid extractor if you already have one. Suction it out of the dipstick hole and then as its sucking, tilt the machine back to suction it all out. I use one I had from years back.


----------

